# Tru-Shell™ w/ WDB Snakeskin and branding.



## seamus7227 (Dec 8, 2015)

This pen design is called the "Upshaw Hybrid™". It incorporates a real rifle shell that has been modified to use a Parker® style ink cartridge, and has a few components from a known "kit" pen(namely the clip, center band on the upper barrel, and the finial. In this case, I have also modified the finial to display the primer end of a rifle shell and stamped the primer with the customers last name initial "B".
On the upper barrel blank, the customer requested to have a western diamondback snakeskin with their family's ranch brand, "flying V" , also cut from a rifle shell and stamped with the receiving party's initials.
The pictures should depict the progression.
I'm pretty thick skinned so I look forward to hearing all comments and criticisms! Thank for letting me share!

PIC HEAVY


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 8, 2015)

Awesome work. Great looking pen.


----------



## Charlie_W (Dec 8, 2015)

Wow! Great customization. 
I am sure it will be cherished!


----------



## mrburls (Dec 8, 2015)

Nice work, everything blends well.
Keith "mrburls"


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Dec 8, 2015)

That is very nice. I do like the entire pen and not to take away from that I really like using the end of the cartridge for the cap. I think that sets it off. That's my biggest problem with the bullet kits is that the ends are kind of cheesy looking but I'm sure that has something to do with copy rights. Great job.


----------



## GoodTurns (Dec 8, 2015)

Truly on THE CUTTING EDGE....


----------



## D.Oliver (Dec 8, 2015)

That's sweet.  Nice to see you posting again.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Dec 8, 2015)

I like it Seamus!  Well done.


----------



## The Penguin (Dec 8, 2015)

criticism? for what?

OK - send me one, and I won't criticise.

:biggrin:


----------



## magpens (Dec 8, 2015)

Amazing work and workmanship, Seamus !!!!


----------



## lyonsacc (Dec 8, 2015)

Great stuff! I really am amazed at what some folks can create.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 8, 2015)

That's pretty damned cool Seamus. Looks like you are as good with a Dremel as you are with a scroll saw.:biggrin:
I reckon you will be making them for everybody on the ranch soon enough.:wink:


----------



## seamus7227 (Dec 8, 2015)

thank you all for the compliments!


----------



## thewishman (Dec 8, 2015)

Well done! That is a sweet, one-of-a-kind pen.


----------



## BSea (Dec 9, 2015)

Well, I know everyone likes to say "Great Work!", and other flowery remarks, but you asked for an honest critique.  So here goes:

1.  Your fingernails are a bit dirty.

2.  Your CA bottle is on it's side.  And it looks like thin, so it will probably leak out.  

:wink::biggrin:  JK of course.

That is really a "WOW" pen.  I hope you don't mind if I copy some of the idea.  I owe my BIL a pen, and his family owes a ranch. I think he'd really like the logo idea.  

I do want to know how you stamped the primer.


----------



## seamus7227 (Dec 11, 2015)

BSea said:


> Well, I know everyone likes to say "Great Work!", and other flowery remarks, but you asked for an honest critique.  So here goes:
> 
> 1.  Your fingernails are a bit dirty. Thats how I prefer to roll, the dirtier the better!
> 
> ...



Give it a whirl Bob! It really was a great idea from the customer, i'd sure never thought to try that. I stamped the primer with my letter stamps from harbor freight. Easy breezy japaneezey!


----------



## jscola (Dec 11, 2015)

Looks awesome!!


----------



## C. Scott (Dec 14, 2015)

Beautiful job!  I have one question/criticism.  You used a lever gun clip, why not a bolt action?  The Winchester lever guns aren't chambered for 30.06.  No biggie really as long as the customer likes it!


----------



## NotURMailman (Dec 15, 2015)

I don't think you'll be needing that thick skin, because that is awesome!


----------

